# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Πως παχαίνουμε;

## average_joe

_Ελεύθερη μετάφραση από_: How We Get Fat, άρθρο του Lyle McDonald.






*Μέρος 1: Η Ενεργειακή πρόσληψη Υπερβαίνει την Ενέργεια που καίγεται/ χρησιμοποιείται.*

    Σε θεμελιώδες επίπεδο, αποθήκευση λίπους εμφανίζεται όταν η πρόσληψη θερμίδων υπερβαίνει την καύση αυτών. Τώρα, ξέρω ότι πολλοί ισχυρίζονται ότι η βασική θερμοδυναμική δεν ισχύει για τον άνθρωπο. Απλά κάνουν λάθος. Οι μελέτες που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για να υποστηρίξουν τη θέση αυτή βασίζονται σε λανθασμένο σύνολο δεδομένων καθώς αυτά τα συμπεράσματα έχουν εξαχθεί με βάση αυτό που οι άνθρωποι ΛΕΝΕ ότι τρώνε.





         Η μια μελέτη μετά την άλλη, κατά τη διάρκεια των τελευταίων 30 ετών δείχνουν ότι οι παχύσαρκοι συστηματικά, υποεκτιμούν την πρόσληψη τροφής τους (έως 30-50 %) και υπερεκτιμούν τη δραστηριότητά τους (σε περίπου ίδιο ποσοστό). Έτσι, όταν λένε ότι τρώνε μόνο 1800 θερμίδες ανά ημέρα, μπορεί να τρώνε 2400-3600. Και η δραστηριότητά τους δεν είναι αυτή που νομίζουν. Και όταν βάζετε αυτά τα ίδια άτομα σε ελεγχόμενες συνθήκες και η πρόσληψη τροφής ελέγχεται ή/ και καταγράφεται η δραστηριότητά τους... voilà, η εξίσωση του ενεργειακού ισοζυγίου συνεχίζει να ισχύει.
         Και μην κάνετε λάθος, δεν λέω ότι οι παχύσαρκοι λένε ψέματα σχετικά με την πρόσληψη της τροφής τους, όχι συνειδητά τουλάχιστον. Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι απλά δεν είναι καλοί στο να καταλαβαίνουν πόσο πραγματικά τρώνε.
         Στο ίδιο το πνεύμα, έχει διαπιστωθεί ότι όσοι ανήκουν στην κατηγορία "Δεν μπορώ να βάλω βάρος, δεν έχει σημασία ότι κι αν κάνω" υπερεκτιμούν τις θερμίδες που καταναλώνουν. Δηλαδή, τρώνε πολύ λιγότερο από ό, τι νομίζουν. Με άλλα λόγια, τονίζεται αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει μόνο σε παχύσαρκα άτομα.




        Τώρα, επιτρέψτε μου να καταστήσω σαφές ότι υπάρχουν πολλά περισσότερα πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα, ορμόνες και ένα σωρό ακόμα καταστάσεις έχουν επίδραση στην εξίσωση της ενεργειακής ισορροπίας. Για παράδειγμα, χρονίως αυξημένα επίπεδα κορτιζόλης κάνουν πολλά δυσάρεστα πράγματα όσον αφορά τη μείωση του μεταβολικού ρυθμού, όπως επίσης ότι η κορτιζόλη επηρεάζει αρνητικά προς τα που θα μεταφερθούν αυτές οι θερμίδες. Αλλά στη πλειοψηφία τους, πολλά από αυτά είναι εκτός του ελέγχου μας. Γι 'αυτό θα επικεντρωθούμε στις θερμίδες.


*Μέρος 2: Πρόσληψη θρεπτικών συστατικών, οξείδωση και αποθήκευσή τους.
*
    Η κύρια αποθήκευση λίπους στο σώμα είναι... στα λιποκύτταρα (duh!). Η πλειοψηφία του βρίσκεται σε αυτό που λέγεται υποδόριο λίπος, το οποίο βρίσκεται κάτω από το δέρμα. Υπάρχει επίσης λίπος που περιβάλλει τα όργανα και ονομάζεται σπλαχνικό λίπος. Το λίπος μπορεί επίσης να αποθηκευτεί σε «κακά» μέρη όπως το συκώτι και το πάγκρεας, υπό ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις. Aυτό ονομάζεται ectopic αποθήκευση λίπους.




        Εδώ θα επικεντρωθούμε στο υποδόριο λίπος. Το αν αυτό το λίπος αποθηκεύεται ή αφαιρείται εξαρτάται από κάτι που ονομάζεται ισορροπία λίπους (fat balance). Μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε την ισορροπία του λίπους, σαν ένα εξειδικευμένο μέρος ης εξίσωσης του ενεργειακού ισοζυγίου δηλ.:
Αλλαγές στην ποσότητα του αποθηκευμένου λίπους= αποθηκευμένο λίπος - λίπος που καίγεται.
    Σημειώνεται ότι η ίδια ισορροπία θρεπτικών συστατικών ισχύει για τις πρωτεΐνες, τους υδατάνθρακες και το αλκοόλ ( που δεν θα αναλυθούν σε αυτό το άρθρο). Δηλαδή, το τελικό αποτέλεσμα στις αποθήκες του σώματος, είτε της πρωτεΐνης είτε των υδατανθράκων στο σώμα είτε αυτές αυξάνονται, μειώνονται ή παραμένουν ίδιες, προέρχεται από την ισορροπία μεταξύ αποθήκευσης πρωτεϊνών/ υδατανθράκων και καύσης αυτών.



       Έτσι, σε θεμελιώδες επίπεδο, αύξηση του λίπους συμβαίνει όταν η αποθήκευση λίπους υπερβαίνει την καύση αυτού (τεχνικά μιλώντας η καύση λέγεται οξείδωση). Και η απώλεια λίπους συμβαίνει όταν η οξείδωση του λίπους υπερβαίνει την αποθήκευσή του. Σημειώνεται ότι και οι δύο διαδικασίες (αποθήκευση/ καύση) λαμβάνουν χώρα σε ορισμένες ποσότητες κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας και ελέγχονται από μια σειρά από διαδικασίες που δεν θα αναλυθούν εδώ. 
Αυτό που θέλω να γίνει κατανοητό είναι ότι αυτό που συμβαίνει στην πάροδο του χρόνου από την άποψη απόθεσης λίπους εξαρτάται από τη σχέση μεταξύ των δύο αυτών διαδικασιών: της αποθήκευσης και της οξείδωσης του λίπους.
    Οπότε, τι είναι αυτό που καθορίζει τα ποσοστά οξείδωσης και αποθήκευσης του λίπους ;


*Μέρος 3: Επιστροφή στην πρόσληψη θρεπτικών συστατικών, οξείδωσης και αποθήκευσής τους.
*
    Ας συνοψίσω μερικά σημεία από το κεφάλαιο "περίσσεια πρωτεΐνης και αποθήκευσης  λίπους":

1.    Ο υδατάνθρακaς σπάνια μετατρέπεται και αποθηκεύονται σε λίπος.

2.    Όταν τρώτε περισσότερους υδατάνθρακες καίτε περισσότερους υδατάνθρακες και λιγότερο λίπος. Αν φάτε λιγότερους υδατάνθρακες θα καίτε λιγότερους υδατάνθρακες και περισσότερο λίπος.

3.    Η πρωτεΐνη δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να μετατραπεί και να αποθηκευθεί σε λίπος. Όταν τρώτε περισσότερες πρωτεΐνες , καίτε περισσότερες πρωτεΐνες (και κατ 'επέκταση, λιγότερο υδατάνθρακες και λιγότερο λίπος). Αν φάτε λιγότερη πρωτεΐνη θα καίτε λιγότερη πρωτεΐνη (και κατ 'επέκταση , περισσότερους υδατάνθρακες και λίπος).

4.    Η κατανάλωση διατροφικού λίπους αποθηκεύεται ως λίπος. Η κατανάλωση περισσότερου από αυτό δεν θα επιφέρει κάποια επίπτωση (αύξηση ή μείωση) στην οξείδωση του λίπους σε σημαντικό βαθμό.



*Ας αναλύσουμε λίγο τα παραπάνω:
*
    Όταν τρώτε διαιτητικό λίπος , η πρωταρχική μοίρα αυτού, είναι η αποθήκευση καθώς η πρόσληψή του έχει πολύ μικρή επίδραση στην οξείδωση του λίπους (και μην κάνετε ερωτήσεις τύπου "αλλά οι άνθρωποι λένε ότι πρέπει να φάμε λίπος για να κάψουμε λίπος". Αυτή η ιδέα είναι θεμελιωδώς λάθος). Επίσης, δεν επηρεάζει σε μεγάλο βαθμό την οξείδωση της πρωτεΐνης ή του υδατάνθρακα.



         Οι υδατάνθρακες σπάνια μετατρέπονται σε λίπος (μια διαδικασία που ονομάζεται de novo λιπογένεση- DNL) υπό κανονικές διατροφικές συνθήκες. Υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις, που αυτό όμως μπορεί να συμβεί. Η μία είναι με μαζική και μεγάλου χρονικού διαστήματος κατανάλωση των υδατανθράκων. 
Μιλάω για 700-900 γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακες ανά ημέρα για πολλές ημέρες. Υπό τις συνθήκες αυτές, οι υδατάνθρακες γεμίζουν εντελώς τις αποθήκες γλυκογόνου , συγχρόνως βρίσκονται σε ποσότητες μεγαλύτερες των συνολικών ημερήσιων ενεργειακών απαιτήσεων οπότε θα αποθηκευθούν σαν λίπος. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι μια φυσιολογική κατάσταση δίαιτας για τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους.


        Μερικές μελέτες (που είναι λάθος) έχουν δείξει ότι η έγχυση γλυκόζης σε επίπεδα 1,5x της συνολικής ημερήσιας ενεργειακής δαπάνης μπορεί να προκαλέσει DNL, αλλά αυτό είναι εξίσου μη φυσιολογικό. Υπάρχουν επίσης κάποιες ενδείξεις ότι η DNL μπορεί να αυξηθεί σε άτομα με υπερινσουλιναιμία (συχνά σε παχύσαρκους). Υπάρχει άλλη μια εξαίρεση που μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό το φαινόμενο που θα αναφερθεί στο τέλος του άρθρου.
    Αλλά όταν τρώτε περισσότερους υδατάνθρακες, καίτε περισσότερους υδατάνθρακες οπότε καίτε λιγότερο λίπος. Και γι 'αυτό, ακόμη και αν οι υδατάνθρακες δεν μετατρέπονται άμεσα σε λίπος (και ως εκ τούτου να αποθηκευθούν ως τέτοιο), η περίσσεια υδατανθράκων μπορεί ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΧΥΝΕΙ. Βασικά, με την παρεμπόδιση της οξείδωσης του λίπους, η περίσσεια υδατάνθρακα προκαλεί την αποθήκευση όλου του λίπος που τρώτε , καθώς δεν καίγεται καθόλου από αυτό. 
Επιτρέψτε μου να το επαναλάβω.
    Οι υδατάνθρακες δεν μας παχαίνουν μέσω άμεσης αποθήκευση αυτών σε λίπος, αλλά η περίσσεια υδατανθράκων μπορεί ακόμα να σας κάνει να βάλετε λίπος μέσω της άμβλυνσης της καθημερινή οξείδωσης του λίπους, με τρόπο τέτοιο ώστε όλο το διαιτητικό λίπος που καταναλώνεται να αποθηκεύεται σαν λίπος στο σώμα σας. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που 500 θερμίδες πλεόνασμα λιπαρών και 500 θερμίδες πλεόνασμα υδατανθράκων μπορεί να σας κάνει να βάλετε λίπος, με τη διαφορά ότι το κάνουν μέσω διαφορετικών μηχανισμών. Οι 500 θερμίδες από την περίσσεια λίπους απλώς αποθηκεύονται, η περίσσεια 500 θερμίδων από υδατάνθρακες εξασφαλίζουν ότι όλο το λίπος που τρώτε αποθηκεύεται επειδή η οξείδωση υδατανθράκων αυξάνεται και η οξείδωση του λίπους μειώνεται.



Ναι, το ίδιο ισχύει και για την πρωτεΐνη. Η πρωτεΐνη δεν πρόκειται να μετατραπεί και να αποθηκευτεί ως λίπος. Τρώγοντας περισσότερη πρωτεΐνη, ο οργανισμός θα κάψει περισσότερες πρωτεΐνες για ενέργεια (και λιγότερο υδατάνθρακες και λίπος) . Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι τα άλλα θρεπτικά συστατικά πρέπει να αποθηκευτούν. Δηλαδή, η υπερβολική πρωτεΐνη μπορεί ακόμα να σας παχύνει , απλά όχι από την άμεση μετατροπή αυτής σε λίπος. Αντίθετα , το κάνει με την εξασφάλιση ότι το λίπος που τρώτε αποθηκεύεται.
    Φυσικά, η πρωτεΐνη έχει την υψηλότερη θερμική επίδραση, δηλαδή ένα μέρος της θα καεί με το που θα εισέλθει στον οργανισμό για να μπορεί το σώμα μας να την χρησιμοποιήσει. Έτσι, η υπερβολική πρωτεΐνη έχει την τάση να έχει λιγότερες πιθανότητες να σας παχύνει  κάτω από οποιεσδήποτε συνθήκες. Αλλά και πάλι,  η υπερβολική πρωτεΐνη μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό. Απλά δεν γίνεται από την άμεση μετατροπή της σε λίπος αλλά έμμεσα μειώνοντας την οξείδωση των άλλων θρεπτικών συστατικών.




*Ας δούμε και ένα παράδειγμα:
*
    Ας υποθέσουμε ότι κάποιος τρώει ακριβώς στις θερμίδες συντήρησης. Ούτε βάζει ούτε χάνει λίπος. Ας πούμε ότι αυξάνει το φαγητό και βρίσκεται σε περίσσεια πλέον θερμίδων. Χωρίζουμε τις τρεις περιπτώσεις που αυξάνει τις θερμίδες του. Η πρώτη περίπτωση ότι όλες οι θερμίδες προέρχονται από λιπαρά, η δεύτερη ότι προέρχονται από υδατάνθρακα και η τρίτη ότι όλες οι παραπάνω θερμίδες προέρχονται από πρωτεΐνη. 
Παρακάτω αναλύονται οι μηχανισμοί για αυτές τις τρεις περιπτώσεις και για ποιο λόγο και οι τρεις καταστάσεις μπορούν να σας παχύνουν:

1.    Περίσσεια διαιτητικού λίπους= άμεσα αποθηκεύονται ως λίπος.

2.    Περίσσεια διαιτητικού υδατάνθρακα= αύξηση την οξείδωσης υδατανθράκων, καταστολή την οξείδωσης των λιπαρών= μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της ημερήσιας πρόσληψης λιπαρών αποθηκεύεται ως λίπος.

3.    Περίσσεια διατροφικής πρωτεΐνης= αύξηση της οξείδωσης των πρωτεϊνών= παρεμπόδιση της οξείδωσης των λιπαρών= μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της ημερήσιας πρόσληψης λιπαρών αποθηκεύεται ως λίπος.

    Και οι τρεις περιπτώσεις μας κάνουν να βάζουμε λίπος, απλά μέσω διαφορετικών μηχανισμών. Το λίπος αποθηκεύεται άμεσα ενώ οι υδατάνθρακες και οι πρωτεΐνες προκαλούν την αποθήκευση του λίπους που τρώμε, με τη μείωση της οξείδωσης του λίπους.




Και θα ήθελα να σημειώσω και πάλι, επειδή πάντα κάποιος θα το παρερμηνεύει πως αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι  μια διατροφή χαμηλή σε υδατάνθρακες ή/και σε πρωτεΐνες είναι ανώτερη για την απώλεια λίπους γιατί δεν λέω αυτό το πράγμα. Διότι σε μια τέτοια κατάσταση , ενώ μπορεί να καίγεται περισσότερο λίπος, επίσης, τρώτε περισσότερο από αυτό. Έτσι, το ισοζύγιο λίπους παραμένει αμετάβλητο.

*Το προφανές ερώτημα: Γιατί να μην τρώμε απλά μηδενικό λίπος;
*
        Και τώρα θα απαντήσω στο ερώτημα που κάθε άτομο που διάβασε αυτό το άρθρο (και ελπίζω να έχει κατανοήσει) θέλει να ρωτήσει: αφού οι υδατάνθρακες και οι πρωτεΐνες σπάνια μετατρέπονται και αποθηκεύονται ως λίπος, και μας παχαίνουν μέσω της μείωσης της οξείδωσης των λιπαρών που τρώμε γιατί να μην τρώμε όση πρωτεΐνη και υδατάνθρακα θέλουμε και μηδενικά λιπαρά;
    Θυμάστε που ανάφερα παραπάνω για μια εξαίρεση όπου οι υδατάνθρακες μετατρέπονται και αποθηκεύονται σε λίπος; Η εξαίρεση είναι όταν το διατροφικό λίπος είναι κάτω από περίπου 10% των συνολικών ημερήσιων θερμίδων . Υπό την προϋπόθεση αυτή , το σώμα αυξάνει την de novo λιπογένεση. Έτσι, μπορείτε να βάλετε ακόμα λίπος.
    Επειδή το σώμα είναι συνήθως εξυπνότερο από εμάς. Υπό συνθήκες όπου η διαιτητική πρόσληψη λίπους είναι «επαρκής» (δηλαδή 10% του συνόλου των θερμίδων ή περισσότερο) , η κύρια τύχη του εν λόγω λίπους είναι η αποθήκευση καθώς η πρωτεΐνη και οι υδατάνθρακες χρησιμοποιούνται αλλού. Όταν όμως το προσλαμβανόμενο λίπος είναι πολύ χαμηλό, το σώμα θα αρχίσει τη μετατροπή των προσλαμβανόμενων υδατανθράκων (και πιθανώς των πρωτεϊνών, αν και αυτό εξακολουθεί να είναι σπάνιο) σε λίπος και την μετέπειτα αποθήκευσή του.

----------


## lila_1

πω ρε φίλε απογοητεύτηκα,,, Ολα οδηγούν στο λίπος δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία  :08. Turtle: 
Αυτό το intramuscular πως το πετυχαίνουμε?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## totis

> πω ρε φίλε απογοητεύτηκα,,, Ολα οδηγούν στο λίπος δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία 
> Αυτό το intramuscular πως το πετυχαίνουμε?


Σιγα lila μην απογοητευεσαι και λιγο λιπακι να παρουμε θα ζησουμε,_Παν μέτρον άριστον_,νομιζω οταν γινομαστε (υπερβολικοι) μετα δεν ζουμε υποφερουμε ειναι αρρωστια.....Μια φορα ζουμε καλο ειναι να τα γευομαστε και να τα ευχαριστιομαστε ολα με μετρο ομως.....Και τελικα τι σημασια θα εχει  οταν περασουνε τα χρονια και γινουμε χουφταλα γραμωμενα χωρις να εχουμε ευχαριστηθει την ζωη μας και να ειναι ολο στερησεις,νομιζω δεν θελει κανεις μια ζωη μονο στερησεις αυτο μετα ειναι καταντια,Το φυσιολογικο για εμενα για εμας που αγαπαμε την γυμναστικη και ειναι τροπος ζωης ειναι να γυμναζομαστε σωστα να τρωμε υγιηνα,απο εκει και περα οταν καθομαστε και ψειριζουμε τα πραγματα τοσο πολυ αρχιζει μετα το πραγμα και χαλαει οπως εξηγησα και λιγο πιο πανω.... :01. Wink:

----------


## average_joe

> πω ρε φίλε απογοητεύτηκα,,, Ολα οδηγούν στο λίπος δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία 
> Αυτό το intramuscular πως το πετυχαίνουμε?


μονο η προπο (διαταραχη ομοιοστασης) σωζει  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
το ζητημα στην υπερθερμιδικη ειναι να γνωριζει καποιος βασικες λειτουργιες του σωματος ωστε να καταλαβει οτι το λιπος ειναι αναποφευκτο.
αυτο που μπορεις να ελεγξεις ειναι να μην πηγαινει καποιος πολυ υπερθερμιδικα καθως φαινεται οτι το σωμα εχει καποιες πεπερασμενες ιδιοτητες οσον αφορα τη συνθεση μυικης μαζας σε συγκεκριμενο χρονικο διαστημα.
εξου και οι κλασικες συστασεις οταν καποιος ειναι σε υπερθερμιδικη να μην το παρακανει με τις θερμιδες (δεδομενο: η πρωτεινη να ειναι οση χρειαζεται οτι κι αν σημαινει αυτο για τον καθενα).
με το ενδομυικο λιπος (το κλασικο λιπος που βλεπουμε στο μοσχαρισιο κρεας), αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα... απλα συμβαινει  :01. Mr. Green:  .

----------


## beefmeup

ευχαριστουμε για την αποδοση.. :03. Bowdown: 
ΠΑΡΑ πολυ καλο κ ενδιαφερον αρθρο που ριχνει ενα φως σε διαφορα που κατα καιρους μας εχουν απασχολησει σε θεματα εδω μεσα,αλλα κ γενικοτερα ,κ μαλιστα ειναι απο ατομο με περγαμηνες στον χωρο..
για καποια πραγματα πανω κατω υπηρχε μια ιδεα για το τι κ πως γινονται στο σωμα,αλλα εδω ειναι ολα συγκεντρωμενα...οσο πιο πολλοι το διαβασουν,τοσο καλυτερο για αυτους.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## billy89

Αυτό που είναι το βασικό νόημα του άρθρου είναι ότι σε υπερθερμιδική σίγουρα θα πάρεις λίπος. Από όπου και αν προέρχονται οι έξτρα θερμίδες. Οπότε ο μύθος ότι καθαρό φαί = καθαρά κιλά ή ότι η πρωτείνη δεν παχαίνει (για όσους τον πίστευαν) πέθανε.

----------


## panos08

Δεν ειναι ετσι ακριβως.Για παραδειγμα 100 θερμιδες απο πρωτεινη κανουν περισσοτερη ωρα να διασπαστουν αρα θα παρεις αρκετα λιγοτερες σε σχεση με 100 θερμιδες λιπους που θα τις παρεις σχεδον ολες.Το ιδιο ισχυει με τους απλους και τους συνθετους υδατανθρακες.

----------


## billy89

Το διάβασες το άρθρο ή είπες έτσι να πετάξεις ένα σχόλιο? Αν όντως το διάβασες για πες μου από που προκύπτει αυτό που λες?

Ένα γραμμάριο πρωτείνης αποδίδει 4 θερμίδες. Κατά τη διάσπασή του καταναλώνεται 1 θερμίδα. Οπότε όσο αργά και αν διασπαστεί 3 θερμίδες θα δώσει.

Επιπλέον ακριβώς πάνω σε αυτό το άρθρο εξηγεί ότι  "_Η πρωτεΐνη δεν πρόκειται να μετατραπεί και να αποθηκευτεί ως λίπος. Τρώγοντας περισσότερη πρωτεΐνη, ο οργανισμός θα κάψει περισσότερες πρωτεΐνες για ενέργεια (και λιγότερο υδατάνθρακες και λίπος) . Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι τα άλλα θρεπτικά συστατικά πρέπει να αποθηκευτούν. Δηλαδή, η υπερβολική πρωτεΐνη μπορεί ακόμα να σας παχύνει , απλά όχι από την άμεση μετατροπή αυτής σε λίπος. Αντίθετα , το κάνει με την εξασφάλιση ότι το λίπος που τρώτε αποθηκεύεται._".

----------


## SOLID

Για ινώδης υδατάνθρακες που έχουν το μεγαλύτερο TE προφανώς εκεί δεν επηρεάζεται η όλη κατάσταση να υποθέσω λαχανικά κυρίως.Επίσης μια απορία που έχω καιρό τροφές όπως όσπρια που έχουν και πρωτεΐνη και αμυλώδη υδατάνθρακα και ίνες εκεί τι γίνεται ακριβώς???Απλά αν το πάρεις λόγω περιεκτικότητας σε πρωτεΐνη και ινών θα έχουν ένα αρκετά υψηλό TE η λόγω και της περιεκτικότητας σε άμυλο ισορροπείτai???

----------


## niksamaras

Δεν ειναι τοσο απλα οσο τα γραφει το αρθρο. Δηλαδη ο γλυκαιμικος δεικτης και πια ωρα της μερας τρωμε το καθε τι δεν παιζουνε ρολο? Δεν ειναι μονο ενας ο μηχανισμος αποθηκευσης λιπους στο σωμα.

----------


## average_joe

αυτο που λεει ο μπηφ καποιες βασικες αρχες που κατα καιρους εχουν συζητηθει.
χαρακτηριστικα παραδειγματα.
Η περισσια πρωτεινης στο σωμα... 
Γεύμα προ του ύπνου 

@billy89, σιγουρα θα βαλεις λιπος, αυτο ειναι δεδομενο, αλλα θα βαλεις και κρεας.
η αναλογια κρεας:λιπος θα εξαρτηθει κυριως απο την προπο.
διατροφικα καποια θεματα οπως ποσο μεγαλη αυξηση θερμιδων θα χεις, επισης, ποσο καλα ανταποκρινεται καποιος σε υδατ. ή λιπαρα παιζει ενα ρολο αλλα ξεφευγει απο το αρθρο που δινει την πρωτη και κυρια ιδεα. αυτο που λεει ο @panos08 εχει σχεση με το thermic effect το αρθρο το αναφερει αλλα πατησες καταλαθος αλλο quote  :01. Razz: 



> Φυσικά, η πρωτεΐνη έχει την υψηλότερη θερμική επίδραση, δηλαδή ένα μέρος της θα καεί με το που θα εισέλθει στον οργανισμό για να μπορεί το σώμα μας να την χρησιμοποιήσει. Έτσι, η υπερβολική πρωτεΐνη έχει την τάση να έχει λιγότερες πιθανότητες να σας παχύνει κάτω από οποιεσδήποτε συνθήκες. Αλλά και πάλι, η υπερβολική πρωτεΐνη μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό. Απλά δεν γίνεται από την άμεση μετατροπή της σε λίπος αλλά έμμεσα μειώνοντας την οξείδωση των άλλων θρεπτικών συστατικών.


@SOLID για τις ινες που λες, ισχυει οτι εχουν λιγοτερες θερμ. απο τον υδατ και δεν υπολογιζονται σαν θερμιδες γιατι στην ουσια θες ΠΟΛΥ μεγαλες ποσοτητες για να εχουν καποιον αντικτυπο. εχε υποψην επισης οτι δεσμευουν και ενα μικρο νουμερο απο πρωτεινη και λιπαρα οποτε πρακτικα καταληγουν να τις υπολογιζεις =0 και καθαριζεις. και αν αυξησεις πολυ τις ινες υπαρχουν βιβλιογραφικες αναφορες οτι χαμηλωνουν ενδογενη τεστοστερονη σε συνδυασμο με low fat (for what it's worth)...

@niksamaras, γιατι πρεπει να μην ειναι τοσο απλο? πιο πολυ εμεις τα κανουμε συνθετα καποια πραγματα (σαν να διαβαζουμε αρθρα ενα πραμα  :01. Mr. Green:  ), κλασικη αρχη της λεπιδας του οκκαμ, επελεξε παντα την πιο απλη θεωρια απο τις πιθανες. υπαρχουν πολλοι τροποι για να παχυνουμε/ βαλουμε λιπος, πολλα μεταβολικα μονοπατια οπως η de novo lipogenesis που αναφερεται στο αρθρο, αλλα το ζητημα ειναι οτι η βασικη ταση του στο σωμα μας, ειναι να κανει οτι ειναι να κανει με τον πιο οικονομικο απο αποψη ενεργειας τροπο (αρχη ελαχιστης ενεργειας). γι αυτο και τα περισσοτερα μονοπατια μενουν κλειστα και ανοιγουν υπο προυποθεσεις (οπως αναφερεται μεσα, υπο συγκεκριμενες συνθηκες).
ειδικα για το χρονισμο υδατ. ο Aragon περσυ εγραψε ενα αρθρο που το καταρριπτει μεσω της κριτικης θεωρησης της βιβλιογραφιας.
δωσε καμια ιδεα και το συζηταμε. μεχρι τοτε ριξε και μια ματια παρακατω μιας και δενει με το θεμα σε πολλα επιπεδα.


Carbohydrate metabolism and de novo lipogenesis in human obesity.

Δωδεκα ανθρωποι, 6 με φυσιολογικο βαρος και  6 παχυσαρκοι που η διαιτα τους πριν το πειραμα αφορουσε ποσοτητες και ειδη τροφων που τους επετρεπε να διατηρουν σταθερο βαρος. Τρεις μερες πριν το πειραμα η διαιτα των ατομων με φυσιολογικο βαρος προσαρμοστηκε σε συγκεκριμενα ποσοστα μακροστοιχειων (12/58/30).
Αφου οι ερευνητες πηραν τις απαραιτητες μετρησεις στα 12 αυτα ατομα, τους χορηγηθηκαν 500γρ μαλτοζης και δεξτρινης μεσα σε διαστημα 7 ωρων. Τα 500γρ χορηγηθηκαν σε 3 δοσεις, 250 στην αρχη του πειραματος, 125γρ μετα απο δυο ωρες και τα υπολοιπα 125γρ μετα απο 5 ωρες. Μετα απο καποιες  ωρες απο την τελευταια δοση, και καθως η γλυκοζης του αιματος ειχε γυρισει στο baseline (αρχικη τιμη), συλλεχθηκαν δειγματα αιματος απο τα 12 ατομα και εγιναν οι απαραιτητες μετρησεις.
Τα αποτελεσματα εδειξαν οτι αποθηκευθηκαν μολις 4-5γρ λιπους λογω της de novo lipogenesis.


τι εκαναν εδω...
τους ταισαν μονο υδατανθρακα κατ ευθειαν στην κυκλοφορια αιματος με μιγμα σιροπιου (γρηγορος υδατ., για τον ΓΔ που γραφεις). τι εγινε:



> *Substrate oxidation*
> In the postabsorptive state, carbohydrate oxidation was 101 ± 30 mg/mm in the lean and 157 ± 23 mg/mm in the obese group (NS). Upon ingestion ofthe load, carbohydrate disappearance (which includes glucose oxidation and glucose transformed into lipid) increased similarly in both groups (Fig 3), attaining rates of 300-350 mg/mm at 2-2.5 h after the first ingestion. These rates were maintained for a further 9 h. Carbohydrate oxidation then decreased rapidly and returned to basal rates at 14 h. Postabsorptive fat oxidation was also similar in the two groups (ı75 mg/mm) and decreased after carbohydrate ιngestion. Lipid synthesis exceeded lipid oxidation


με τη ληψη υδατ. η οξειδωση τους βαρεσε κορυφη μεχρι και 14 ωρες μετα και η οξειδωση λιπαρων μειωθηκε με το που τους χορηγηθηκε υδατ., ακριβως δηλ. η συμπεριφορα που περιγραφεται στο αρθρο. γιατι ενεργοποιηθηκε το μονοπατι της de novo με 500γ υδατ? γιατι πολυ απλα η χορηγηση των υδατ. εγινε κατ ευθειαν στην κυκλοφορια του αιματος οπως (και παλι) γραφει το αρθρο.
τελος παντων η συγκεκριμενη ερευνα εχει πολλα που μπορουν να γραφτουν, ας μεινω σε αυτα.

----------


## billy89

> αυτο που λεει ο @panos08 εχει σχεση με το thermic effect το αρθρο το αναφερει αλλα πατησες καταλαθος αλλο quote


Για να γίνω πιο κατανοητός δίνω το εξής παράδειγμα. Ας πούμε ότι μια τυπική μέρα παίρνω 150 γρ πρωτείνης, τα οποία ισούνται με 600 θερμίδες. Λόγω του Thermic effect θα καεί 1 θερμίδα στις 4/γραμμάριο μόνο και μόνο από την αφομοίωση, οπότε πάμε στις 450 θερμίδες μονο από πρωτείνη. Ας πούμε ότι με αυτές τις 450 θερμίδες σε συνδυασμό με τα υπόλοιπα μακροσυστατικά που λαμβάνω, το θερμιδικό μου ισοζύγιο είναι θετικό. Θα βάλω λίπος ή δεν θα βάλω?

Επιπλέον οι υδατάνθρακες είτε απλοί είτε σύνθετοι από όσο γνωρίζω δεν έχουν ανάλογο effect οπότε υπολογίζονται κανονικά στις 4 θερμίδες/ γραμμάριο.

----------


## average_joe

εννοειται θα βαλεις λιπος (αλλα και κρεας ετσι?)
η πρωτεινη εχει ενα TEF 20-30% που κατα Aragon (νομιζω) το % εχει σχεση με τη βιολογικη αξια αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αν το καλυτερο προφιλ αμινοξεων ειχε το υψηλοτερο TEF.
ο υδατ απο οσα ξερω εχουν το ιδιο ανεξαρτητως ποιοτητας.
τοσο ο υδατ οσο και τα λιπαρα εχουν κατω απο 10% με ελαφρα υπεροχη των υδατ.

----------


## beefmeup

απο τα πιο ενδιαφεροντα αρθρα κατα την αποψη μου..οποιος δεν το εχει διαβασει ακομα ,μαζι με την ενοτητα αυτη του σχολιασμου του, απλα χανει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## SOLID

Συμφωνω.Πολυ δυνατο αρθρο οντως.Τουλαχιστον οσον αφορα το θεμα βαρος και μακρος,

----------


## Feth

Συμφωνω παρομοίως! Ένα από τα πιο χρήσιμα αρθρα που θα μπορούσε να είχε το φορουμ και πολύ σημαντικο για οποιους προσέχουν τις θερμιδες τους! Μακάρι να μπορουσε να μου δωθεί 1 ευρω για κάθε Copy-paste αυτού του αρθρου  :01. Razz:

----------


## FatCap

Οπως λεει το αρθρο η πρωτεινη και ο υδατρανθρακας δεν αποθηκευεται και σπανια μετατρεπεται σε λιπος.Τι γινεται πχ οταν υπαρχει  περισσεια ποσοτητα υδατανθρακων και πρωτεινων ;
Ξερω μονο οτι η πρωτεινη αποβαλεται μεσω ουριας.

----------


## TheWorst

> Οπως λεει το αρθρο η πρωτεινη και ο υδατρανθρακας δεν αποθηκευεται και σπανια μετατρεπεται σε λιπος.Τι γινεται πχ οταν υπαρχει  περισσεια ποσοτητα υδατανθρακων και πρωτεινων ;
> Ξερω μονο οτι η πρωτεινη αποβαλεται μεσω ουριας.


Οταν εισαι πανω απτις θερμιδες συντηρησης σου θα βαλεις λιπος ανεξαρτητα. Το λεει και στο αρθρο σαν συμπερασμα

----------

